# 45 gallon hex stocking help



## PassedOutAwake (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Guys just looking for some ideas on what would work in my 45 gal hex tank...32" longest corner to corner, 25" front to back and 22" tall! Sand substrate! Undecorated and running!

I have done some research and understand how this kind of has to be treated like a smaller tank due to less swimming space then a rect 45 gal!

I have read where angels, rams, certain tetras and corys, and hatches could possibly work!

Any other ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AFishNamedCP (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a similar size and shape aquarium. I have an angel in it doing very well for a year now. So I would recommend angels. But really can't have more than 2 or 3.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

If you get more than 1 Angel try and get them the same size and from the same tank as they can become territorial.
I had one that was a little bigger than the new ones I put in and he killed both of them.

Just read up and study compatable species.


----------



## PassedOutAwake (Feb 24, 2015)

AFishNamedCP said:


> I have a similar size and shape aquarium. I have an angel in it doing very well for a year now. So I would recommend angels. But really can't have more than 2 or 3.


Thanks for the reply.....I really just want a couple of angels....two or three corys and a crayfish! But I haven't fully decided on the crayfish lol!


----------



## PassedOutAwake (Feb 24, 2015)

garstrom said:


> If you get more than 1 Angel try and get them the same size and from the same tank as they can become territorial.
> I had one that was a little bigger than the new ones I put in and he killed both of them.
> 
> Just read up and study compatable species.


Thanks!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The angles will out grow the tank unless you keep it to two and I'd say that is still pushing it. If you are going to get a crayfish you need to consider a Cherax. They are really odd colors and get large. They are also lazy so floor space will not have such an impact. These guys claws are so large and bulky they can't catch fish even corys. You can find them at theaquaticarts.com Don't get a Clarkii type crayfish as they are aggressive.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I would get just one gorgeous angel (the star), a school of rummy nose tetras, and a shoal of cories (sterbai can take the warmer temps favored by the angel).


----------



## PassedOutAwake (Feb 24, 2015)

henningc said:


> The angles will out grow the tank unless you keep it to two and I'd say that is still pushing it. If you are going to get a crayfish you need to consider a Cherax. They are really odd colors and get large. They are also lazy so floor space will not have such an impact. These guys claws are so large and bulky they can't catch fish even corys. You can find them at theaquaticarts.com Don't get a Clarkii type crayfish as they are aggressive.


I just put two of the angles in....they are shy and hide behind the plants...but do come out to eat. Going to wait a while until i add anymore different fish!

I love the Cherax!


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Id got the other direction with critters. 

Id go with a alot of small fish. 

Hatchets for the top (love marble hatchets cute and smallish)

Peacock Gugeons or something from the Goby family for the bottom with a herd of Corydoras punctatus (redish varriety if you can find em).

and a herd of Pencil Fish in the middle OR a herd of Cardinals or Neon Tetra. 

Black substrate grey/blue background with some Leaf Litter, TON of plants a big old gnarly chunk of cyprus drift wood, and a Substrate Pre seeded with blackworm, and the tank pre seeded with Daphinia


----------

